# Job in UAE with arrest record in USA



## March21 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi,
I am immigrant in USA. recently i was charged with domestic violence (misdemeanor). i had argument with my wife and neighbor called cop, and i was arrested despite my wife was against arrest.

my case is still going on.

my question is: if i leave the country, USA, for never to come back then there will be bench warrant against me which will remain open forever, but I will not be convicted in absence as per my lawyer.

so in this case, if I ever try to get a job in middle east, will my arrest in USA cause issues in middle east?? Will companies in middle east do the back ground check in USA??

any help is appreciated!


----------



## manabroad (Aug 29, 2012)

It all depends on the type of job you are applying for. If it has anything to do with defense or some type of job that requires a security clearance, more than likely they will check with either DHS or DOJ for a background check, which could expose what you did. It varies by employer and job in most cases though.


----------



## March21 (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks manabroad,

I am a n IT consultant so if I apply I would be applying for a job in Software consulting company. Will these companies in Middle East do the extensive background in USA?


----------



## manabroad (Aug 29, 2012)

Do you know if you are required to have a security clearance for this job? From what I've heard from people who've posted here it varies. The security/background checks is the thing that takes the most time for companies hiring expats, especially anything where defense is involved. Since it's a software consulting firm, they may do a background check. If it comes up, just be honest about it and explain the situation and you should be okay.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

manabroad said:


> Do you know if you are required to have a security clearance for this job? From what I've heard from people who've posted here it varies. The security/background checks is the thing that takes the most time for companies hiring expats, especially anything where defense is involved. Since it's a software consulting firm, they may do a background check. If it comes up, just be honest about it and explain the situation and you should be okay.


In general government companies require a security clearance.

In addition, some companies, like international banks, have an internal requirement to conduct background checks on all hires. 

If you work with a smaller private company, most likely there would be no background checks required.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

March21 said:


> i was charged with domestic violence (misdemeanor).. if I ever try to get a job in middle east, Will companies in middle east do the back ground check in USA??


 Companies that do not perform background check are dodgy in my view. Good companies run background checks. Government always does.

The only way is to get the record cleared. Ask your lawyer if there is a scheme like "Pardon". A "Pardon" would clear your record. Usually a "pardon" takes a heck of a time.

Your wife could also try to invalidate the record (making it *annulled*). Your lawyer should be able to assist you on that.


----------



## March21 (Mar 31, 2013)

rsinner said:


> In general government companies require a security clearance.
> 
> In addition, some companies, like international banks, have an internal requirement to conduct background checks on all hires.
> 
> If you work with a smaller private company, most likely there would be no background checks required.


Thank you so much for your reply sir!


----------



## March21 (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks to you all who replied!

I am not sure whether I should ask this or if I should expect any answers, but I would still like to give a shot.

my case is still pending. I have two options - 1) leave the country, usa, forever. in this case I will have a bench warrant issued which will remain open forever but I will not be convicted in absentia and I will never be able to come back which I am fine with.
2) go to trial and face the music. in this case if I am convicted then I will have conviction in my record.

So any advice whether option 1 or 2 is good??

I understand that legally people will advice that I should not run away and go to the trail; But I am looking for practical advice. 

(One bad day is USA is spoiling years of hard work of mine and future of a family is at stake; husband wife argument/fight is being treated as a matter of threat to national security; this is unbelievable).

Sirs: Any advice is highly appreciable.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

You should get a better lawyer. Asking for opinions about your case to people in the forum is not a wise course of action. You are asking to a bunch of people who you don't know to make a decision for you ? 

Grow up.

Talk to your lawyer and see the best options you have if you want to stay in the USA.
You and your family decide
If the outcome is inevitable and you may need to leave the country for whatever reasons then move and accept the fact that anywhere you go they may ask for a securty clearance.

Your case sounds more serious the way you put it. If you are not satisfied with your current attorney you can always look for another one


----------



## March21 (Mar 31, 2013)

Canuck_Sens said:


> You should get a better lawyer. Asking for opinions about your case to people in the forum is not a wise course of action. You are asking to a bunch of people who you don't know to make a decision for you ?
> 
> Grow up.
> 
> ...


I understand sir!
My lawyer know abt all these questions. I spoke to other lawyers also. no one give straight forward answer. everyone reads legal books. my case is that I have been charged with domestic violence, had an argument/fight with wife and cop was involved and I was arrested. now since its a first offence of mine. most likely I will given some kind of probation and a fine, but these will be ordered by court and will lead to conviction in my record. and its the conviction in my record which I want avoid.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Did you hit your wife? Were you physically abusive to her in any way? If it was JUST an argument, I don't think you would have been arrested. There must have been some sort of physical altercation for you to be arrested.

So first thing to do, if you want honest advice, is tell us what really happened. If you hit your wife, you should stay back and face the music; not run away like a coward.

You're not going to be the only one leaving the US. You didn't mention if you have children, but you're essentially turning everyone's lives upside down because you do not want to stick around and face the music. If the argument was so minor, I hardly think that it would escalate to such a level.

As for background checks, some companies do perform background checks and if they find out that there is a pending court case against you, you won't be hired. Nobody wants that hassle.


----------



## March21 (Mar 31, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> Did you hit your wife? Were you physically abusive to her in any way? If it was JUST an argument, I don't think you would have been arrested. There must have been some sort of physical altercation for you to be arrested.
> 
> So first thing to do, if you want honest advice, is tell us what really happened. If you hit your wife, you should stay back and face the music; not run away like a coward.
> 
> ...


First thing, I am not a coward, and not a habitual offender. one bad day in person's life should not make him bad forever. we are all human beings and we make mistakes. I had argument/fight with my wife not with all wives of USA.
(I know now you will say domestic violence is crime against society; I already know all those things) 
I am posting questions here to get some advice and not the lectures. I got enough lectures from others and lawyers. and I am not worried abt leaving USA. all I am worried abt what scenario will do less harm in getting job any where else.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

......


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

March21 said:


> First thing, I am not a coward, and not a habitual offender. one bad day in person's life should not make him bad forever. we are all human beings and we make mistakes. I had argument/fight with my wife not with all wives of USA.
> (I know now you will say domestic violence is crime against society; I already know all those things)
> I am posting questions here to get some advice and not the lectures. I got enough lectures from others and lawyers. and I am not worried abt leaving USA. all I am worried abt what scenario will do less harm in getting job any where else.


Hitting a woman you are supposed to love and protect is one of the worst things a man could do and says much about his character and integrity (or lack thereof), as does absconding instead of facing the music. Sorry it's not what you want to hear.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

March21 said:


> First thing, I am not a coward, and not a habitual offender..


so you are a first time wife beater?


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Your wife could also try to invalidate the record (making it *annulled*).


Doubt it... I would speculate that its the state that's pressing charges for assault... if it were his wife he likely would have beat her into submission already to have the charges dropped...

And if it is the state that is pressing charges despite his wife's refusal to participate as he claims in his first post, I would further speculate that the state has physical evidence to prove their case without her testimony...

Which I would further speculate that the state in this case will likely ask for jail time... hence explaining his desire to flee...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

March21 said:


> First thing, I am not a coward, and not a habitual offender. one bad day in person's life should not make him bad forever. we are all human beings and we make mistakes. I had argument/fight with my wife not with all wives of USA.
> (I know now you will say domestic violence is crime against society; I already know all those things)
> I am posting questions here to get some advice and not the lectures. I got enough lectures from others and lawyers. and I am not worried abt leaving USA. all I am worried abt what scenario will do less harm in getting job any where else.


It should not make a difference for you to find a job here unless you need security clearance.

As for not wanting to get lectured, this is a public forum and you've stated you've been charged with domestic violence and it also sounds like you are minimizing the whole thing, so don't expect people to be sympathetic with you.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

To the poster,

It is none of our business whether you did it or not or the main circumstances. You know better.

The main thrust of your post which some forget is that you are seeking advice as to what to do moving forward.

If lawyers cannot give you a straight answer on this, you should continue to look for an attorney who knows his turf

I had may share bit with lawyers and met some who knew nothing about my case and was lucky enough to come across to lawyers who knew what to do, but I am a thorough guy I read SH#T. 

Why don't you do the same ? There are specialized forums like tons of it over the net. There are as many forums where lawyers advise as there are plenty of forums for health stuff.

@ Imac Thanks for deducing that. Or it may be that a record will invalidate his current job and he may be deported depending on his Visa status? An immigrant who has a record can be deported in some jurisdictions. There can be various reasons. I really don't care poster which one applies to you (sorry being candid)

You should look for appropriate legal advise and decide with your wife the best course of action.

I still feel that you have grounds to annulling the record. Well If you don't then do as some already told you. You can look for jobs and there are employers who wont ask for a clearance.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You are essentially encouraging him to do something illegal. The guy has criminal charges against him and rather than face them in court, he wants to run away and never return back to the States.

I hope he comes to Dubai and I hope someone catches him beating his wife and calls it in. He will learn his lesson in the Dubai courts if not the US.

Karma is a b*tch and one way or the other, he will pay for his actions.


----------

